# Paperina10



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Buonasera
siccome c'è gente che come me
fa un po' di qua e di la
mi chiedevo...
ma voi lo sapete chi è paperina10?
è un utente anche di questo forum?
è arrivata appena fatto il forum
e sta lì
legge e nn scrive
e io sono curiosa....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> Buonasera
> siccome c'è gente che come me
> fa un po' di qua e di la
> mi chiedevo...
> ...


Scusa ma perché non lo chiedi  a lei :rotfl:? 

Comunque non so che dirti. 
Ma sei sicura che sia di qui ?


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma perché non lo chiedi  a lei :rotfl:?
> 
> Comunque non so che dirti.
> Ma sei sicura che sia di qui ?


è stato chiesto
non risponde

non so se è di qui
ma siccome è arrivata lì
subito, col forum appena creato
ho pensato che fosse di qui
per questo chiedevo


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> è stato chiesto
> non risponde
> 
> non so se è di qui
> ...


Be' può essere allora ...però boh  
hai provato a mandare un mp per vedere se ti risponde ? 
 aspetta se qualcun altro ti risponde qui


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be' può essere allora ...però boh
> hai provato a mandare un mp per vedere se ti risponde ?
> aspetta se qualcun altro ti risponde qui


ci provo


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

chiesto
è online
ora vediamo se qualcuno mi caga :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> chiesto
> è online
> ora vediamo se qualcuno mi caga :rotfl:


A sto punto mi hai fatto incuriosire, poi magari fammi sapere se ti ha risposto :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A sto punto mi hai fatto incuriosire, poi magari fammi sapere se ti ha risposto :rotfl:


ma ciaccione ste donne :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma ciaccione ste donne :rotfl:


Ciaccione = ?


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaccione = ?


impiccione
nn si dice da te? 


cmq paperina nn mi caga


----------



## TradiAdmin (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> impiccione
> nn si dice da te?
> 
> 
> cmq paperina nn mi caga


E' Alex


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> impiccione
> nn si dice da te?
> 
> 
> cmq paperina nn mi caga


No Ciaccione no :rotfl:

eh non ho altri suggerimenti


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> E' Alex


Mmmh ne dubito, Alex scriveva mi sa :singleeye:


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> E' Alex


e a te chi te l'ha detto che è alex?



alex era quello che insultava e minacciava vero?


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No Ciaccione no :rotfl:
> 
> eh non ho altri suggerimenti



 uffi...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> uffi...


Eh tesoro mio, mi sa che devi solo sperare che prima o poi scriva, non so che dirti


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=5887]TradiAdmin[/MENTION] per un attimo ho pensato che mi avresti redarguito :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh tesoro mio, mi sa che devi solo sperare che prima o poi scriva, non so che dirti


ma che poi io dico
nn vuoi scrivere e leggere e basta
ok, fallo
mettiti nascosto...


----------



## Ross (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> e a te chi te l'ha detto che è alex?
> 
> 
> 
> alex era quello che insultava e minacciava vero?


un uomo che usa un nick femminile per nascondersi?  :diffi:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma che poi io dico
> nn vuoi scrivere e leggere e basta
> ok, fallo
> mettiti nascosto...


In incognito dici ? sì in effetti 
magari non le importa ?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma che poi io dico
> nn vuoi scrivere e leggere e basta
> ok, fallo
> mettiti nascosto...


Perché? Probabilmente non gli/le frega nulla che sappiate che é online


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> un uomo che usa un nick femminile per nascondersi?  :diffi:


lo dice l'admin, mica io


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In incognito dici ? sì in effetti
> magari non le importa ?


o fa apposta


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> lo dice l'admin, mica io


Magari ma solo magari era ironico? 
Anche perché secondo te se legge di là e non interviene per quale motivo dovrebbe dire se scrive di qui e chi é?


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché? Probabilmente non gli/le frega nulla che sappiate che é online


quanta ignorantità :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari ma solo magari era ironico?
> Anche perché secondo te se legge di là e non interviene per quale motivo dovrebbe dire se scrive di qui e chi é?


eh ma l'admin di ironia nn ne ha mica tanta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> eh ma l'admin di ironia nn ne ha mica tanta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Probabilmente la colgo solo io che ti devo dire


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> o fa apposta


1) non le importa 
2) lo fa apposta 
3) non ha capito come mettersi in incognito 

quale accendiamo ? 

Comuqnue in ogni forum c'è chi legge e non scrive, non è inusuale come atteggiamento


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente la colgo solo io che ti devo dire


evidentemente lo conosci meglio di me


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> 1) non le importa
> 2) lo fa apposta
> 3) non ha capito come mettersi in incognito
> 
> ...


per me è la 3


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> evidentemente lo conosci meglio di me


Sicuramente..girano così tante voci


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente..girano così tante voci


il paese è piccolo
la gente mormora...


----------



## TradiAdmin (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> 1) non le importa
> 2) lo fa apposta
> 3) non ha capito come mettersi in incognito
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=5346]Dissolta[/MENTION]


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> per me è la 3


Altro suggerimemto ( ma poi mi paghi un birrozza ) prova a scriverle dice do come può mettersi in incognito e vedi se esegue :rotfl: l'ultima carta che ti resta poi : andare a " chi l'ha visto" e lanciare un appello :risata:


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> @_Dissolta_


???????????????????


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Altro suggerimemto ( ma poi mi paghi un birrozza ) prova a scriverle dice do come può mettersi in incognito e vedi se esegue :rotfl: l'ultima carta che ti resta poi : andare a " chi l'ha visto" e lanciare un appello :risata:


no vabbè
ora nn è che sia un affare di stato :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> @_Dissolta_


Chi sarebbe ?


----------



## ologramma (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ???????????????????


voleva dire che anche qui c'è quel nick che c'è ma non scrive


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> voleva dire che anche qui c'è quel nick che c'è ma non scrive


lo so
ma fallo dire a lui


----------



## TradiAdmin (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ???????????????????





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi sarebbe ?


è il mistero che ha sempre attanagliato tutte le amministrazioni di Tradinet dalla notte dei tempi.   riuscire a convincere Dissolta a partecipare al forum.

Probabilmente Paperina10 sarà della stessa specie di utenti ombra.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> voleva dire che anche qui c'è quel nick che c'è ma non scrive


Ahhhhhh ok


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> è il mistero che ha sempre attanagliato tutte le amministrazioni di Tradinet dalla notte dei tempi.   riuscire a convincere Dissolta a partecipare al forum.
> 
> Probabilmente Paperina10 sarà della stessa specie di utenti ombra.


o qualche clone


----------



## ologramma (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> o qualche clone


ma finché non fa casini sta li e legge quindi non possiamo saperlo, mi sa che devi rimanere con il dubbio


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma finché non fa casini sta li e legge quindi non possiamo saperlo, mi sa che devi rimanere con il dubbio


 consolami


----------



## ologramma (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> consolami


è nella mia natura aiutare le balde giovani a risolvere i propri dubbi


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> è nella mia natura aiutare le balde giovani a risolvere i propri dubbi


quindi mi snobbi pure te 
nn sono balda e nn sono manco giovane


----------



## passante (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> Buonasera
> siccome c'è gente che come me
> fa un po' di qua e di la
> mi chiedevo...
> ...


sono io. però non lo dire di là. anzi non lo dire nemmeno di qua...


----------



## passante (28 Settembre 2016)

TradiAdmin ha detto:


> @_Dissolta_


sono io. però non lo dire ai vecchi amministratori. anzi non lo dire nemmeno quelli nuovi...


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> sono io. però non lo dire di là. anzi non lo dire nemmeno di qua...


ok
nn lo dico a nessuno
omertosa io


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Paperina però sembra più allegra di Dissolta.


----------



## passante (28 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Paperina però sembra più allegra di Dissolta.


ero in un momento più felice della mia vita


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> ero in un momento più felice della mia vita


Quando eri Dissolta?


----------



## ologramma (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> quindi mi snobbi pure te
> nn sono balda e *nn sono manco giovane*


per me lo sei fidati che lo sei


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> per me lo sei fidati che lo sei


Magra consolazione


----------



## Eliade (28 Settembre 2016)

Alla fine si è scoperto chi sia? 
Io non mi sono iscritta di la, ho sbirciato qualcosa all'inizio...poi letti certi soggetti ho lasciato stare. :carneval:


----------



## Biri (29 Settembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Alla fine si è scoperto chi sia?
> Io non mi sono iscritta di la, ho sbirciato qualcosa all'inizio...poi letti certi soggetti ho lasciato stare. :carneval:


beh a parte 2 o 3 new entry
sono gli stessi che erano qui
io sono iscritta a forumfree da anni
e in questo periodo sono sfavatissima
indipercui cazzeggio


l'identità di paperina è ancora un mistero


----------



## Skorpio (2 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Cassandra82 ha detto:


> Buonasera
> siccome c'è gente che come me
> fa un po' di qua e di la
> mi chiedevo...
> ...


Paperina10 è una vecchia utente del forum tradimento net, originariamente iscritta con il Nick @Tentamitonto (data iscrizione approssimativa luglio 1995)

Ha a suo appannaggio una notevole frequentazione del forum, specialmente nel periodo tra il 1998 ed il 2013, periodo in cui entra a far parte a vario titolo di diverse fazioni e gruppi, rendendosi in questo ambito protagonista di due congiure, tre tentativi di allontanamento organizzato di utenza sgradita, e pare anche l’incendio del negozio di fashion del marito di una utente del forum.

Le vengono nel tempo attribuite varie relazioni sessuali con  diversi utenti, 6 amicizie esclusive regolarmente tradite, con vari strascichi più o meno rancorosi, e diverse partecipazioni a cene di forum, dove era famosa per la sua passione per i dolci al cucchiaio, e per le sue tette straripanti.

E’ stata l’utente che per prima ha descritto quella che allora venne battezzata come la “sindrome del macchiato in tazza grande” un insieme complesso di sintomi che colpivano esclusivamente una parte dell’utenza femminile, e rappresentato da un quadro di meteorismo notturno, irascibilità, alterazione del ritmo sonno-veglia, vitiligine, iperaldosteronismo idiopatico, segno di babinski positivo.

Solo dopo moltissimi anni, ed a notorietà ormai declinata, è stato riconosciuto il valore delle sue osservazioni scientifiche.

Si è particolarmente distinta negli ultimi anni della sua attività forumistica per aver vinto per 3 edizioni consecutive la coppa del prestigioso torneo di “Scovatroll” (2010-2011-2012) guadagnandosi tuttavia nel tempo l’odio e il risentimento della concorrenza.

Alla cena di premiazione dell’ultima edizione, svoltasi presso il Ristorante “La Ciociara” di Anagni in data 29 ottobre 2012, una utentessa che ella aveva identificato come troll si presentò in effetti alla serata, si trattava di tale @Ginalaburina , 87 kg, già campionessa regionale di lancio del disco, tradita e lasciata a suo tempo dal marito per una ballerina polacca. 

La Utentessa, dopo aver chiesto al tavolo chi fosse @Tentamitonto, si presentò mollandogli un ceffone violentissimo, replicando così il già famoso "Schiaffo di Anagni".

Da quel momento cominciò il suo declino, unitamente a un persistente capogiro che tutt’ora sembra non l’abbia abbandonata.

Il titolo 2012 di scovatroll le venne revocato, e dopo pochi mesi nei quali è stata perseguitata e fatta oggetto di scherno pubblico, ha praticamente cessato la sua attività forumistica.

E’ attualmente ricoverata in una casa di riposo ubicata in località imprecisata dell’italia centro meridionale, da dove si è riscritta con l’attuale Nick, Paperina10.


Si dice che custodisca moltissimi segreti che potrebbero svelare verità sconvolgenti e dare nuove chiavi di lettura decisive per comprendere appieno le dinamiche che hanno contraddistinto gli ultimi anni del forum, ma, essendo in condizioni di indigenza, pare che sia disponibile a parlare solo in cambio di  una ingente somma di denaro.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

*Skorpio*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Ottobre 2016)

*..*



Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

il nick @tentamitonto ha avuto una vita forumistica straordinaria :rotfl:


----------



## Divì (2 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Paperina10 è una vecchia utente del forum tradimento net, originariamente iscritta con il Nick @Tentamitonto (data iscrizione approssimativa luglio 1995)
> 
> Ha a suo appannaggio una notevole frequentazione del forum, specialmente nel periodo tra il 1998 ed il 2013, periodo in cui entra a far parte a vario titolo di diverse fazioni e gruppi, rendendosi in questo ambito protagonista di due congiure, tre tentativi di allontanamento organizzato di utenza sgradita, e pare anche l’incendio del negozio di fashion del marito di una utente del forum.
> 
> ...


standig ovation :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tentamitonto
> 
> rappresentato da un quadro di meteorismo notturno, irascibilità, alterazione del ritmo sonno-veglia, vitiligine, iperaldosteronismo idiopatico, segno di babinski positivo.
> 
> "Schiaffo di Anagni".


chapeau.
Finalmente ho capito che lavoro fai


----------



## ilnikko (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Paperina10 è una vecchia utente del forum tradimento net, originariamente iscritta con il Nick @Tentamitonto (data iscrizione approssimativa luglio 1995)
> 
> Ha a suo appannaggio una notevole frequentazione del forum, specialmente nel periodo tra il 1998 ed il 2013, periodo in cui entra a far parte a vario titolo di diverse fazioni e gruppi, rendendosi in questo ambito protagonista di due congiure, tre tentativi di allontanamento organizzato di utenza sgradita, e pare anche l’incendio del negozio di fashion del marito di una utente del forum.
> 
> ...



:applauso:


----------



## MariLea (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :mexican:


:rofl:



:loso:come al solito è stata la tua nonnina a spifferare tutto :cooldue:


----------



## Biri (4 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Paperina10 è una vecchia utente del forum tradimento net, originariamente iscritta con il Nick @Tentamitonto (data iscrizione approssimativa luglio 1995)
> 
> Ha a suo appannaggio una notevole frequentazione del forum, specialmente nel periodo tra il 1998 ed il 2013, periodo in cui entra a far parte a vario titolo di diverse fazioni e gruppi, rendendosi in questo ambito protagonista di due congiure, tre tentativi di allontanamento organizzato di utenza sgradita, e pare anche l’incendio del negozio di fashion del marito di una utente del forum.
> 
> ...


facciamo una colletta?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> facciamo una colletta?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (4 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


e io son curiosa...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> e io son curiosa...


Si, ho notato 

ed ed anche una bella qualità che esser curiosi è stimolante


----------



## Biri (4 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, ho notato
> 
> ed ed anche una bella qualità che esser curiosi è stimolante


eh meno male :rotfl:
poi oltre che curiosa.... sono pure sfacciata
io chiedo :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> eh meno male :rotfl:
> poi oltre che curiosa.... sono pure sfacciata
> io chiedo :rotfl:


Anche io chiedo
quando ero più giovane mi limitavo, sai per non urtare la suscettibilità altrui, un po' di scrupoli, poi ho imparato che è meglio andare al sodo :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Cassandra82 ha detto:


> facciamo una colletta?


A questo punto direi che è opportuno..


----------



## Biri (4 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io chiedo
> quando ero più giovane mi limitavo, sai per non urtare la suscettibilità altrui, un po' di scrupoli, poi ho imparato che è meglio andare al sodo :rotfl:


ah no no
io son sempre stata sfacciata
ora son pure peggiorata
nn mi importa più di niente


----------



## Biri (4 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A questo punto direi che è opportuno..


a breve posterò il mio IBAN
versate gente
versate


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ah no no
> io son sempre stata sfacciata
> ora son pure peggiorata
> nn mi importa più di niente


In alcune circostanze anche io, peraltro riesco a raggiungere anche picchi di stronzaggine incredibili  salutari peraltro


----------



## Biri (4 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In alcune circostanze anche io, peraltro riesco a raggiungere anche picchi di stronzaggine incredibili  salutari peraltro


che è cosa buona e giusta :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> che è cosa buona e giusta :up:


Si, assolutamente


----------



## Skorpio (4 Ottobre 2016)

*..*



Biri ha detto:


> a breve posterò il mio IBAN
> versate gente
> versate


Veramente sarei io che ho avuto da lei regolare procura ad avviare le trattative e a riscuotere le relative somme..

Si fida solo di me, che le garantisco un profilo serio e neutrale (poraccia..)


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Alla fine si è scoperto chi sia?
> Io non mi sono iscritta di la, ho sbirciato qualcosa all'inizio...poi letti certi soggetti ho lasciato stare. :carneval:


vorrei capire che cos'è il " di la"
o altro forum, ma vorrei sapere il nome,son curioso tutto li


----------



## Skorpio (4 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Bender ha detto:


> vorrei capire che cos'è il " di la"
> o altro forum, ma vorrei sapere il nome,son curioso tutto li


la curiosità si paga.. caro Bender...

e qui la posta in gioco è davvero alta, e ci sono culi che vibrano di conclamata preoccupazione, credi a me... 

manca solo un tassello, uno solo, e poi potrebbe scoppiare qualcosa di inimmaginabile...


----------



## MariLea (4 Ottobre 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> vorrei capire che cos'è il " di la"
> o altro forum, ma vorrei sapere il nome,son curioso tutto li


il forum del al_di_là?
:dracula:


----------



## Biri (4 Ottobre 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> vorrei capire che cos'è il " di la"
> o altro forum, ma vorrei sapere il nome,son curioso tutto li


son curiosa anch'io 
quindi ti capisco
si chiama come questo forum
solo che è su forumfree


----------



## Skorpio (4 Ottobre 2016)

Biri ha detto:


> son curiosa anch'io
> quindi ti capisco
> si chiama come questo forum
> solo che è su forumfree


quello che posso dire, è che ho raccolto per suo conto delle informazioni riservate, facendo delle indagini approfondite.
E sembra che ci sia una pesante ombra su quella serata di premiazione dello "Scovatroll 2012" al ristorante la Ciociara ad Anagni.

qualcosa andò storto... e qualcuno presente alla cena quella sera notò un particolare molto strano.

ti spiego... 
sfruttando le amicizie di qualche utente/utentessa di allora nei settori dell’usura e della ricettazione, sono riuscito a parlare recentemente (solo per telefono) con la presunta utente che quella sera si presentò dichiarando di essere la allora utentessa  @Ginalaburina

Trattasi di una certa Monica Spezzaferro, detta “Monicona” giostraia pluripregiudicata di Ceccano (Fr) già affiliata al clan dei Casamonica, la quale sembrerebbe esser a suo tempo stata pagata da qualcuno del forum per simulare di essere la famosa utente @Ginalaburina, che invece Paperina10 (allora @Tentamitonto) aveva identificato come “troller”.

Chi l’ha pagata lei non lo ricorda o non lo vuol dire, almeno a me non lo ha detto, so soltanto che ricevette un compenso di 500 euro.

Questo vuol dire che c’è stata dietro una congiura per screditare Paperina10 (allora @Tentamitonto) e che quella @Ginalaburina era veramente un troll come lei aveva in corso di torneo bellamente smascherato.

Lo scopo della congiura era far saltare @Tentamitonto , farle perdere la faccia e il titolo, screditarla agli occhi del forum., e allontanarla definitivamente, previa lapidazione morale pubblica

Un utente presente alla cena ha però notato un particolare in quella serata, che gli fece sorgere un enorme dubbio circa il fatto che questa signora nerboruta fosse realmente quella che diceva di essere, e cioè la persona che scriveva dietro il Nick di @Ginalaburina.

Questo Utente attualmente è irreperibile, non so nemmeno quale fosse il suo Nick, ma informò @Tentamitonto  quando già non scriveva più nel forum da diversi mesi

Monicona ora ne chiede 1000 di Euro per parlare e denunciare che si trattò di tutta una mensinscena, e lei al forum tradimento non è mai stata iscritta, e quella sera fu pagata per inscenare tutto.

Io credo che a qualcuno a questo punto le natiche inizino a vibrare violentemente, se Monicona parla capisci bene che si riaprono degli scenari apocalittici…

Confido sulla tua proverbiale riservatezza per non divulgare in giro queste informazioni delicatissime


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> quello che posso dire, è che ho raccolto per suo conto delle informazioni riservate, facendo delle indagini approfondite.
> E sembra che ci sia una pesante ombra su quella serata di premiazione dello "Scovatroll 2012" al ristorante la Ciociara ad Anagni.
> 
> qualcosa andò storto... e qualcuno presente alla cena quella sera notò un particolare molto strano.
> ...


:rotfl:Ne verrà fuori una sceneggiatura


----------



## Biri (5 Ottobre 2016)

[MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]
seriamente
ma che ti fumi?
:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Biri ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]
> seriamente
> ma che ti fumi?
> :rotfl:


Nulla 
Mi accendo di mio 
E poi a volte mi resta del fumo x la testa


----------



## Biri (5 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nulla
> Mi accendo di mio
> E poi a volte mi resta del fumo x la testa


come quella
io non mi drogo
sono stupefacente di mio


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Biri ha detto:


> come quella
> io non mi drogo
> sono stupefacente di mio


Più o meno 
Poi mi passa però, e torna tutto normale


----------



## Biri (5 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più o meno
> Poi mi passa però, e torna tutto normale


e la fame chimica ti viene?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Biri ha detto:


> e la fame chimica ti viene?


No, ma in compenso quella di stomaco anche troppo


----------



## Biri (5 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, ma in compenso quella di stomaco anche troppo


sei un ragazzo d'appetito?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Biri ha detto:


> sei un ragazzo d'appetito?


Più che altro mi piacciono le porcate, quelle che ti fanno male, x intendersi 

Non roba fatta in casa, con cura e attenzione.. 

X questo motivo bisogna regolarsi bene, se uno si vuol conceder di tanto in tanto qualche stravizio..


----------



## Biri (5 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più che altro mi piacciono le porcate, quelle che ti fanno male, x intendersi
> 
> Non roba fatta in casa, con cura e attenzione..
> 
> X questo motivo bisogna regolarsi bene, se uno si vuol conceder di tanto in tanto qualche stravizio..


eh ma se sai che hai voglia
ad esempio
di mac donald's a cena
magari a pranzo
ti tieni leggero....


----------

